# RAM f?r Ryzen 5 Preis/Leistung? 3200Mhz CL16 vs. 3600Mhz CL18 vs. 3600Mhz CL16



## Nikusch (18. November 2020)

Hallo Leute,


also ich habe einen Ryzen 5 5600X und ein MSI Mag x570 Tomahawk Wifi als Mainboard. 


Habe jetzt schon einiges an Videos und Berichten zu RAM bei Ryzen geschaut bzw. gelesen, jedoch immer noch nicht so wirklich den Durchblick erhalten.


Also grundsätzlich habe ich verstanden, dass ein hoher Takt bis ca. 3800Mhz bei Ryzen optimal ist, da das Infinity Fabric bis dahin mithalten kann. 3600Mhz scheint da aktuell ja so der Sweetspot zu sein bzw. ist ja das was von AMD offiziell für Ryzen 5 unterstützt wird.


Ich bin aber immer noch nicht ganz schlau geworden wie sehr sich das alles lohnt bzw. ob der deutliche Aufpreis gerechtfertigt ist.


32GB 3200Mhz CL 16 finde ich für ~110€
32GB 3600Mhz CL 18 finde ich für ~125€
32GB 3600Mhz CL 16 finde ich für ~150€


Ist der Performanceunterschied zwischen den Varianten es wirklich wert bzw. bemerkbar, wenn es um Gaming und nicht um Benchmarks geht?


Zudem hab ich bei den ganzen Recherchen noch immer die Begriffe "Single Rank", "Dual Rank" - wobei bei 2x16GB Modulen is sich anscheinend in den aller meisten Fällen um Dual Rank Module handelt und das ne gute Sache ist?


Dazu dann das man am besten bestimmte Chips von Samsung oder Micron erwischen sollte bzw. man an den Timings erahnen kann was da drauf verbaut ist. Aber hier bin ich wirklich nicht mehr durchgestiegen. 


Also bin einfach dankbar, wenn mir jemand sagen kann ob sich die teilweise 50% Aufpreis zwischen 3200 CL16 und 3600 CL16 lohnt und ich das Geld investieren sollte.


Besten Dank!


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2020)

Gerade bei Gaming ist der Effekt ab ca 3000Mhz sehr gering, daher weiß ich nicht, ob sich das lohnt. Bei DDR4-2666 vs 3200 können es schon mal ein Stück mehr als 5% sein. Aber bei 3000 vs 3600 und/oder eine CL-Stufe besser sind es meist unter 5%. Vor allem: selbst wenn es sagen wir mal im Schnitt weitere 3% bringt, dann spielt das meistens keine Rolle in Games. Wenn du eh schon viele FPS und gute Frametimes hast, dann hast du halt "on top" noch ein paar FPS drauf, zb statt 90FPS hast du dann vielleicht 93 FPS. Hast Du aber wiederum sowieso relativ wenig FPS, dann helfen die 3% auch nichts mehr - aus 40 FPS werden halt 41 FPS... 

Computerbase hat mal den Effekt der Taktwerte bei den Ryzen 3000ern verglichen, da findest du zwar kein 3000/3200/3600 mit CL18, aber mit CL16. Du hast bei Full-HD da 2-3% Unterschied, bei 4K nur noch 1-2%.  https://www.computerbase.de/2019-03/amd-ryzen-cpu-ddr4-ram/2/#abschnitt_spieletests_in_fullhd

Natürlich KANN es passieren, dass es bei einem bestimmten Game doch 10% bringt - ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich. Zudem kann es auch Zufall sein - bei Battlefield V zB ist DDR4-3600 4% langsamer als DDR4-3200 - beides CL16...


Eine Kleinigkeit muss man aber sagen: Das gilt unter Vorbehalt - es ist möglich, dass es bei Ryzen 5000 doch anders aussieht, da die ja noch neu sind und es anders als bei Ryzen 3000 sein könnte. Aber dazu kenne ich spontan noch keine Tests.


----------

